# How Much Heat?



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm wondering how much heat cats can handle? I go to work everyday and thought about turning off the AC while I'm gone but I'm scared Tuffy will get too hot. Does anyone know what or how they handle the heat?


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

as far as ive read, if its comfy for a person its comfy for a cat..so if you think your house is to hot without the air on, your cat will most likley agree.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cats originated in the desert, they can handle heat. Their body temp is also a couple degrees higher than ours. If the house gets up to 80 degrees or so, I wouldn't be too concerned. But don't expect them to be moving around a lot.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Anything over 80 inside the house....I set the AC to come on around noon or in the early afternoon. Sometimes it's tough to predict how hot it will get....


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

My apartment sucks when it comes to heating/cooling and I have a long haired, but I'm too cheap to leave the air on . Mind you I'm a SAHM so if we are hot then it's on but she's gone all day without it in our gross apt and she's been fine, just sleeps all day as opposed to sleeping/playing crazy routine.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

have you ever picked up a cat that has been sleeping next to the fireplace? (one hot kitty) rapid temp changes can be hard on them..my smokey outdoor kennel cat has to endure the carolina summer, his kennel is well shaded and open to the breeze( if any, the open gable roof does make its own draft) on very hot days the roof and floor get an am hose down..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Most cats will restrict their activity and just sleep around when it's hot, seeking out a cool floor. I would say over 85F is probably too warm for most cats. A lot depends on the coat. It wouldn't be too warm for a hairless Sphynx, but likely would be for most longhairs.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't have air conditioning and last year we had a week straight of 100+ days. MowMow was miserable but he dealt with it about as well as I did. 

If you come home for lunch you can always put a fan on with a bowl of ice in front of it. That would last him a few hours. MowMow always crawls in front of it and goes belly up. Also, if there is a side of the apartment that the sun shines strongest you can shut those blinds so they don't make it hotter than it already is.

In the morning before work I'd shut up the one side of the apartment to block the sun and when I came home for lunch I would open those blinds up and shut the other side. When it was that hot even MowMow didn't want to lay in the sun.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Leave a fan on where it blows on a nice spot for kitty to chill out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have a/c and it's been 99+ in my house before. The cats were fine, they mostly laid on the kitchen tile. Beside me.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I don't have a/c and it's been 99+ in my house before. The cats were fine, they mostly laid on the kitchen tile. Beside me.


My Maine **** was snoozing the bathroom sink, when I got up in the middle of the night with the lights off I saw this great blob in the sink scared the heck out of me.
Cat love cool tile floors when it hot, they can usually find the coolest place in the house to sleep.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

outside, my siamese does not handle heat well...at 95 degrees, hes panting after 15 minutes.....inside, i keep it at 77 when i am at work with the fan running..


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ceiling fans and box fans don't cost much to run. I would not leave a pet in a house or apt without access to movng air. It can be a physical stress =- which could lead to a vet visit and no saving of money.
Of couse, we've been in the upper 90's for two months.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I keep my A/C on energy saver during a hot day, when above 80 degrees. The cats stay cool this way.


----------

